# MTH GS-4 Daylight Problems



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Yesterday one of our Club members brought his beautiful MTH GS-4 Daylight by to run on the Tortoise & Lizard Bash. The engine was new, but had been sitting in the box for several years unused.

First the good news for anyone thinking of obtaining one of these engines.

We have 8-10 foot diameter curves and the engine took these without problem, even back-to-back LGB 1600 turnouts/curves, though the "squeal" function would activate in the sound system on some curves. (Very cool sound system.) It could also make all the side clearances that the AristoCraft heavyweights and streamliners would make without rubbing on anything, and several are within ~1/16".

Anyway, the problem with the engine was that it would just stop for no apparent reason and "lock-up." Pushing it could get it to start again, but this would happen again and again and none of my engines stalled over the track.

At one point it stopped and pushing it didn't make it move. The throttle voltage dropped to "0" and after bringing the voltage back up, it would again drop to "0" before the engine would move. This did not pop the breaker on the TE. I tried a couple times, but didn't want to damage the TE (or his engine) with two days of open house on me.

So, the guy is new to this stuff and has no idea what could be wrong. I've never dealt with MTH stuff. Does anyone have experience with these and/or know what to look for?

Thanks


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

He might go over to Ray Manley's G Scale forum. Ray is the expert on MTH and he could post his questions there. 
http://www.gscaletrainforum.com/
MTH is pretty senstitive to voltage, so if there are any dropouts on the track it could be a problem with voltage. Might check the skates and make sure they are clean and contact the track properly. I run my MTH with their DCS system and a Bridgewerks transformer. MTH needs good/clean power. I found my Aristo 10 amp did not do too well. Make sure to have the transformer set for regular power also, not the P.W.C.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks Jerry. I'll let him know. We were running a Meanwell, 24 volt, 12.5 amp units through a 10 amp Train Engineer, that I think was set to linear. I _usually_ leave them that way because it plays less havoc with my Sierra sound systems.


----------



## honeybooboo (Jan 10, 2014)

MTH, Hah. Hah why even bother Posting anything about them in G? 
like there going to do anything more after years of rumors and DCS Disappointment..............  It's sad but not unsuspected.

Boo Boo


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Todd, I don't have any MTH locos, but some my streamers get their power through the tender even when the engine has pickups. Could it be a faulty connection between the engine and tender?

Been there had that problem.

Chuck


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks guys.


----------

